# New 1911a for me



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok, for starters, I have no reason whatsoever to want or need another 1911a other than I have a little extra cash and a hole in my pocket. My accountant told me I needed to take out an additional couple thousand dollars now, for last year. I don't know how that's done, but ok. He's mailing me a check. So, I'm going to buy a new Springfield Saint or similar rifle and a new 1911a. I can't seem to make up my mind on what I want in the pistol and I doubt anyone else can help, but just for fun, I'd like to throw it around and see what you and me come up with.

Preferences:

Commander Size but with a bushing but would consider full size
Series 70
Shiny Stainless or Nickel
Solid non-perforated trigger but yes to a Commander hammer
No ambi anything
Beavertail
Rather have Colt, Smith and Wesson, Springfield or Remington

I'm looking at the Colt Gold Cup Trophy in stainless from the Colt custom shop. I've not looked at Smith and Wesson much, but know the reputation. Kimber and Sig are not considered because they are Series 80. I know Remington is also, but I love the gun otherwise.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Too bad. I have a 1997 Kimber Classic Custom for sale.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Has anyone purchased a Cabot 1911 on a whim? Just saying.


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Why not just build what you want? That's what I want to do one day. A very blinged out 1911! The reason? Just because.

Vince


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Vinny1 said:


> Why not just build what you want? That's what I want to do one day. A very blinged out 1911! The reason? Just because.
> 
> Vince


I've thought about it, but combining my arthritis and fairly severe neuropathy which causes numb and painful (sounds counter intuitive, but isn't) fingers, I just have a very hard time doing my own smithing any more. I own most of the tools, have have a great bench, but not the hands. Good idea, though.



SouthernBoy said:


> Too bad. I have a 1997 Kimber Classic Custom for sale.


Thanks, my friend. Just doesn't press enough of the right buttons at this time. Not stainless, full length guide rod?, I don't think series 70, skeleton trigger, and full size. Again, I'll give away some but not all my wants.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Argon18smith said:


> Has anyone purchased a Cabot 1911 on a whim? Just saying.


I occasionally visit the Cabot website. Most of these just aren't made for us common folk. I'm not paying $4,000 to $15,000 and more for a 1911a. I saw a matched pair just now on the Cabot site with a list price of $4,500,000. That's four and a half million bucks. While looking over the pictures, I was just musing on the wealthy sucker who buys it, and then gets it home where his son shows him how is disassemble and assemble it. Can you imagine putting a big ole idiot scratch on the frame? I'd feel pretty bad for him, yet it would be funny in a strange way. Or, think if bought by a London billionaire who gets them confiscated and destroyed. Maybe The Donald will buy them as his EDC. One for his right hand and the other for his left. I'd hope they'd feed hollow points.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I hear there are a couple of 100th anniversary custom Colts still on the market.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Look at a Colt Gunsite pistol. Series 70. I shot one & now I want one. Order from Gunsite store!
Me with no dough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

What ever choice you make,will be better than mine.I'll be looking for a picture soon. lol:smt048:smt039


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Craigh, just don't buy a kimber. A friend got one and was extremely mad when he couldn't use his other 1911 magazines in his new kimber. He called kimber CS and they were down right rude. My friend called Wilson Combat ( I know a guy there) to see if they could inspect the kimber and Wilson told my friend that Wilson doesn't work on any 1911 with scintered(MIM) frames and parts. The kimber wnet away rather quickly. I will never own or shoot one. Gimme a Colt or Springfield Armory. Good Luck with your search. Pics? soon?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's an older post and you probably already made a purchase. But my advice would have been ,,hold them in your hand, rack the the slide, dry fire the guns, then you'll know... I thought about you already know how each gun feels,, but the gun may differ slight as our bodies change also.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Throw in another thousand or so & buy a Wilson.

Worked for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

So OP, what did you buy? :watching:


----------

